
Show HN: Fast bayesian optimization library in pure Go inspired by Optuna - c-bata
https://github.com/c-bata/goptuna
======
c-bata
Posted the blog about Goptuna. As the compared result of execution speed with
go-bayesopt, the TPE algorithm of Goptuna works extremely fast.

[https://medium.com/@c_bata_/practical-bayesian-
optimization-...](https://medium.com/@c_bata_/practical-bayesian-optimization-
in-go-using-goptuna-edf97195fcb5)

